# Eldar Reproduction and Mass Suicide



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

So I'm a little confused about the Eldar reproductive cycle (cue birds/bees jokes ).

Do the Eldar still reproduce, resulting in children that grow up in the typical fashion? 

If they do, where do they get the 'souls' for these new bodies? If new ones are created, then why are they always referred to as a dying species?

If they don't, then clearly the number of souls that they have represents an absolute maximum (they can't get any more) so why don't they just all commit mass suicide to awaken their vengeance god now? Every time one of them dies in a way that doesn't preserve their soulstone, their odds of pulling off their god-plan decreases, doesn't it?


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Brain.... Exploding... Eldar... dieing... NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

This is my understanding, and by no means am I an expert on Eldar:

Basically they reproduce *very* slowly. Every Eldar specializes, for a time, in a particular path. This gives them little time and focus to reproduce.

In addition, they probably avoid excessive sexual intercourse lest they draw the attention of Slaanesh. 

Why they don't grow'em in vats is beyond me, though.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

really. i am farely certain that when a new techno Elf is born they start off with there own souls, sorta like humans, after all your Psykic ripple is your soul in 40k and the Techno Elves make waves.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Lexicanum said:


> Eldar seem to reproduce in stages, with new genetic material being added by the father to the developing embryo over an extended period. This process is ill-understood, but Eldar autopsies are suggestive of it.


Not sure if it's entirely true, but it seems logical.

Source Page


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

But if they are able to reproduce, and the new Eldar get souls and everything, where does all the angst over a dying race come in?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It comes from the fact that they are a mere fraction of the empire they were prior to the fall, and subsequent birth of Slaanesh. That and while they do reproduce, its an extremely slow process; one that can see one life created but not before ten lives are taken. More Eldar are dieing than being born, and when a groups death rate is higher than its birth rate, than it will decrease in size.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

However its worth noting that the DE are even smaller in scale to the Craftworld Eldar and yet they live everyday killing and preying on themselves as much as slaves or prisoners. I guess all that pleasure worship makes for more babies :wink:. Just worth noting.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Since Tolkien is the authority on all things elves, I think his view on how elves reproduce could be seen as similar.

"At least the *Eldar *elves view the sexual act as extremely special and intimate, for it leads to the conception and birth of children. Extramarital and premarital sex would be considered contradictions in terms, and fidelity between spouses is absolute. 

Despite their longevity, the Eldar have generally few children with relatively sizable intervals between each child (their numbers are stated to be in steady decline by the Third Age). Their libido eventually wanes and they focus their interests elsewhere, like the arts. Nonetheless, they take great delight in the "union of love", and they consider the period of bearing and raising children as the happiest stage of their lives."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elves_in_fantasy_fiction_and_games


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep thats a strong reason there _Malus_. And aside from that, all Craftworld Eldar live by the rigid path system, on which i imagine it would be hard to justify the sexual act in itself.

The act would have to be heavily monitored and kept to the bare 'minimum' - lest they feed Slaanesh too much, or even tempted to shun the path system.

But as _Darkreever_ said, it just boils down to the fact that they are a dying race, more eldar are dying than being born. That and they are the remnants of a once galaxy-spanning empire.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

GWLlosa said:


> But if they are able to reproduce, and the new Eldar get souls and everything, where does all the angst over a dying race come in?


because they are going Extinct its got nothing to do with there souls(yes they are Important but not the point)
When a majority of your species is suddenly dead, your Genetic pool has just been drained, thats why the are a Dying Race. also they just can reproduce fast enough to replace the dead.


----------

